# Matb1



## Wobbles

When do you get this and where from? I thought it was MW but she hasn't given me one! :blush: ​


----------



## Imi

Yep MW again get on the phone and have words ...

they norm leave it till your about 16-18wks TBH

xxx


----------



## stephlw25

You have to ask your midwife for it, i never heard of it until i needed it to claim maternity pay which point i was like nearly 30 weeks.


----------



## Jo

I think i got mine about 21 weeks, but def ask for it


----------



## Wobbles

Not even sure if I'll be seeing her again until I've seen my consultant so I'll give her a ring after my scan and see.


----------



## bexxie

got mine at 24 weeks and this sounds awful but here they like to give in then as at 24 weeks it is classed as a baby (sorry no offence meant whatsoever) which is stupid as its a baby from word go week number 1. But anyways it was week 24,why do i always digress?
Bex


----------



## MrsE

Same here Bexxie, they won't give them out before 24 weeks as it's classed as a baby and not just a foetus...mad.

Charm x


----------



## RachieH

Yes Char, like the others have said, you generally get your MATB1 at 24 Weeks as thats when your baby becomes "Viable". After 24 Weeks if (God Forbid) anything happened to our babies we would still be eligible for Maternity leave etc....before then you aren't.


----------



## Wobbles

Shocking :baby: 

Will wait til then :D


----------



## RachieH

To be honest Char, you don't really need it before. You only need it so you can claim the relevent Maternity Pay/ SMP from your Employer/the Government and they don't process it before 24 weeks, so before then its worthless having.

I can kind of see why, as someone who has experienced first Trimester miscarriages, I would have felt a fraud having Maternity leave and pay after each miscarriage as I recovered quickly physically and needed to go back to work to recover emotionally. But I suppose this is going to be one of those things that people feel differently about. 
As an employer I'm sure they would be well peeved if everyone who ever got pregnant could claim Maternity benefits regardless of outcome.


----------



## Wobbles

No I was more shocked at


> 24 Weeks as thats when your baby becomes "Viable".

 that thats how it works in there eyes ... I didn't know that basically. Didn't know you could still take MAT leave for those circumstances either.

:D x


----------



## RachieH

Yes, I know what you mean, but even in medical terms 24 weeks is what they class as "Viable". If a baby passes away before 24 weeks gestation they class it as a miscarriage, but after, a still birth. Seems mad doesn't it when there have been premature babies born younger that that and lived....


----------



## Imi

The whole thing riles me .....

If it has a heartbeat, it lives so it's a human being ...

GRRRRRR

xxx


----------

